# Help With Magnetic bar



## NYRAD (5/5/16)

Good day all im busy making myself a DIY fan mixer ive got some 220v 120mm fans and 12v dc ones but sadly i cant seem to find the Round magnets in cape town for the Fan its self and then the Mixing bar that goes into my mix i found in JHB but the shipping is more then the bar itself  is there any chance anyone can help me out in cape town ?


----------



## blujeenz (5/5/16)

http://www.scienceworld.co.za/taxonomy/term/99
*Physical Address:*
26A STELLENBERG ROAD
PAROW INDUSTRIA

*Phone:*
+27 (021) 931 0823 / 0867 /0753

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Necropolis (5/5/16)

Why not cannibalise an old HDD for magnets?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYRAD (5/5/16)

Necropolis said:


> Why not cannibalise an old HDD for magnets?



Sadly dont have one


----------



## blujeenz (5/5/16)

NYRAD said:


> Sadly dont have one


Magnetech in Somerset West do all kinds of neo magnets.
http://www.magnetech.co.za/collections/all


----------

